# Cardiodynamics - Help



## neha.bhatnagar (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Friends, 

Hope you will help me with this:

Doctor has performed Cardiodynamcis at his office. We are using CPT 93701 for coding the same. Is it compulsory or necessary to bill any supply along with Cardiodynamcis (CPT 93701). If yes then we would like to know is it seprately reimbursable along with CPT 93701 and which HCPCS code should we use to code the supply for cardiodynamics.

Thanks & Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, 

In 2007 & 2008 we did 93701 bioimpdenace in our office. We never billed for a supply and from researching this code I dont think you need too. However, most payers do not pay this as they consider experimental. 

Good luck, hope this helped. 

Dolores CPC, CCC


----------



## neha.bhatnagar (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help.

Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------

